# Quality of Vodafone Broadband Connection in Kimmage, Dublin 6W



## gwendoline (13 Aug 2010)

We're moving to Kimmage in the next week and need to set up broadband and fixed line services asap. Vodafone seem to be offering a good package for e44 + VAT - 8mb broadband, landline calls anytime in Ireland and UK and calls to 3 Vodafone numbers.

My only concern is that the broadband service will be good enough. I want a steady connection service to broadband as I work from home a lot. We don't do big downloads, just lots of research on the internet and good connection to it.

I've had a good look through the forum and appreciate all the comments already written. Is there anyone out there based in Kimmage and with Vodafone? Or perhaps closeby?

I would prefer to pay more for good connection to broadband than have a disrupted service. Are you happy with the Vodafone broadband service in Kimmage or do you think I would get a better service from a cable company?


----------

